
Eve V slays the Surface Pro 4 on specs – and is this week's killer crowdfunder - gshssh
http://www.trustedreviews.com/opinions/eve-v-slays-the-surface-on-specs-and-is-our-crowdfunded-project-of-the-week
======
mirandaf6
Eve is a great Company, really paying attention to what the crowd wants!!!
Cant wait to try the new Eve V!

~~~
axelino
Nothing more to say

